# [SOLVED]KDE + kilka mniejszych spraw

## KuteK

Witam użytkowników  forum gentoo.org  :Smile: 

Zaczynając od początku - jakiś czas temu zrodził się w mojej głowie pomysł na "walkę" z linuxem. Jako, że dystrybucje typu ubuntu jakoś do mnie nie przemawiają (jeżeli bym chciał mieć gotowy system to użyłbym windowsa...  :Very Happy: ) mój wybór padł na gentoo. Skombinowałem sobie komputer specjalnie do tego celu (athlon xp 2000, 1gb ram, geforce 3 ti 220, dysk samsunga (modelu nie pamietam) 120gb pod IDE) i zacząłem zabawę. Robiąc wszystko dokładnie według poradnika dotarłem do momentu pierwszego kernel panic przy uruchomieniu. Poradziłem sobie z tym ponownie kompilując jądro i dodając obsługę ATA itp oraz poprawiając lekko opcje w GRUB (przy starcie z płyty mój dysk był wykrywany jako scsi i nazywany sda, po starcie z zainstalowanego na dysku systemu dysk zmienił nazwę na hda i wymagało to poprawki w ustawieniach GRUB). Nie wiem czy ten sposób jest prawidłowy, może podpowiecie mi jakieś lepsze rozwiązanie  :Wink: 

W każdym bądź razie gentoo startuje i wszystko jest ok, z tym, że mam problem z rozdzielczością, komendę video=uvesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap,1024x768-32@85 dodaję do konfiguracji grub po root=/dev/hda3 i niestety ale po starcie mam 640x480 co jest dosyć męczące (przy starcie z płyty instalacyjnej rozdzielczość była na bank większa, nie wiem jaka bo monitor mi nie podawał trybu pracy). Da się coś z tym zrobić?

Kolejną sprawą jest to, że nie bardzo rozumiem jak działają flagi USE. Załóżmy, że chce zainstalować np. KDE. Przy poleceniu emerge -pv kde-meta dostaję taką mniej więcej listę (zaczerpnięta z innego tematu z forum, jednak jest bardzo zbliżona do tego, co pojawia mi się na ekranie).

```

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/libkcompactdisc-4.8.3  USE="alsa (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/phonon-kde-4.8.3  USE="alsa pulseaudio (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kstartupconfig-4.8.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdialog-4.8.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/svgpart-4.8.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 10 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdnssd-4.8.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug -zeroconf" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/analitza-4.8.3  USE="readline (-aqua) -debug" 143 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/libksane-4.8.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 82 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdeartwork-wallpapers-4.8.3  USE="(-aqua)" 137,099 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/freespacenotifier-4.8.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/ksystraycmd-4.8.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kwrited-4.8.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdebase-cursors-4.8.3  USE="(-aqua)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/qguiplatformplugin_kde-4.8.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kreadconfig-4.8.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kuiserver-4.8.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kfile-4.8.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdebase-menu-4.8.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/ktraderclient-4.8.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdebugdialog-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/drkonqi-4.8.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/renamedlg-plugins-4.8.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kioclient-4.8.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kiconfinder-4.8.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/keditfiletype-4.8.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/attica-4.8.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/knetattach-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdontchangethehostname-4.8.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kpasswdserver-4.8.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdebase-menu-icons-4.8.3  USE="(-aqua)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kwalletd-4.8.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kglobalaccel-4.8.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdebase-desktoptheme-4.8.3  USE="(-aqua)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kquitapp-4.8.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kmimetypefinder-4.8.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kurifilter-plugins-4.8.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/knewstuff-4.8.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kstart-4.8.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/juk-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kbruch-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 889 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kgeography-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 6,610 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kig-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug -kig-scripting" 1,494 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/marble-4.8.3  USE="handbook kde (-aqua) -debug -designer-plugin -gps -plasma -python -test" 19,434 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/step-4.8.3  USE="gsl handbook qalculate (-aqua) -debug" 370 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/rocs-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 650 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kiten-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 11,758 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/cantor-4.8.3  USE="R handbook -analitza (-aqua) -debug -postscript" 267 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kcolorchooser-4.8.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 5 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer-4.8.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 41 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kamera-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 37 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/libkipi-4.8.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 72 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kgamma-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 27 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kruler-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 132 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdegraphics-mobipocket-4.8.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 21 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/ksnapshot-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug -kipi" 259 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/okular-4.8.3  USE="crypt handbook jpeg pdf postscript tiff (-aqua) -chm -debug -djvu -ebook" 1,089 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/superkaramba-4.8.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug -python" 385 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdf-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 154 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kcalc-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug -test" 88 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/ktimer-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 148 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/sweeper-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 83 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/filelight-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 290 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kcharselect-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 85 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdeartwork-sounds-4.8.3  USE="(-aqua)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdeartwork-desktopthemes-4.8.3  USE="(-aqua)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdeartwork-emoticons-4.8.3  USE="(-aqua)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdeartwork-colorschemes-4.8.3  USE="(-aqua)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdeartwork-iconthemes-4.8.3  USE="(-aqua)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kcron-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 742 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/ksystemlog-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug -test" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kteatime-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 383 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/amor-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/krfb-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/krdc-4.8.3  USE="handbook jpeg (-aqua) -debug -rdesktop -vnc -zeroconf" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdenetwork-filesharing-4.8.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/khotkeys-4.8.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kfind-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kwin-4.8.3  USE="opengl (-aqua) -debug -gles" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kscreensaver-4.8.3  USE="opengl (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/libkmahjongg-4.8.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/plasma-apps-4.8.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdepasswd-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/keditbookmarks-4.8.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug -test" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/ksaneplugin-4.8.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 14 kB

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/pykde4-4.8.3 [4.6.5-r1] USE="semantic-desktop (-aqua) -debug -doc -examples (-kdeenablefinal%)" 2,061 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kate-4.8.3  USE="handbook plasma (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kstyles-4.8.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kwrite-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/konsole-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 432 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-4.8.3  USE="bzip2 exif handbook sftp (-aqua) -debug -lzma -openexr -samba" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdebase-data-4.8.3  USE="wallpapers (-aqua)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-kioslaves-4.8.3  USE="encode flac handbook vorbis (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kscd-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kwordquiz-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 1,189 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kalgebra-4.8.3  USE="handbook opengl plasma readline (-aqua) -debug" 415 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/khangman-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 1,129 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kstars-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug -fits -indi" 12,060 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/ktouch-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 1,686 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/parley-4.8.3  USE="handbook plasma (-aqua) -debug" 8,031 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kmplot-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 667 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kalzium-4.8.3  USE="handbook plasma (-aqua) -debug -editor -solver -test" 3,604 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/blinken-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 554 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kanagram-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 609 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kturtle-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 212 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/klettres-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 2,596 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/ark-4.8.3  USE="archive bzip2 handbook (-aqua) -debug -lzma" 154 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdeartwork-weatherwallpapers-4.8.3  USE="(-aqua)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kuser-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kopete-4.8.3  USE="addbookmarks autoreplace contactnotes handbook highlight history nowlistening pipes privacy ssl statistics texteffect translator urlpicpreview xmpp (-aqua) -debug -gadu -groupwise -jingle -latex -meanwhile -msn -oscar -otr -qq -skype -sms -testbed -v4l -webpresence -winpopup -yahoo -zeroconf" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kmines-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kigo-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/ksudoku-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/klines-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/killbots-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kspaceduel-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/palapeli-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kpat-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/lskat-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kblackbox-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/ktuberling-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdiamond-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/ksirk-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kolf-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kbreakout-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kjumpingcube-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kbounce-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/granatier-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/katomic-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kbattleship-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/knetwalk-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kollision-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/konquest-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/klickety-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kiriki-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/bovo-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kreversi-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/bomber-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/ktron-4.8.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kfourinline-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kgoldrunner-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kblocks-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kubrick-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/ksquares-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kapman-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/konqueror-4.8.3  USE="bookmarks handbook svg (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] kde-base/kdelibs-4.8.3  USE="3dnow acl alsa bzip2 fam handbook mmx nls opengl policykit spell sse sse2 ssl udev udisks upower (-altivec) (-aqua) -debug -doc -jpeg2k -kerberos -lzma -openexr -semantic-desktop* -test (-upnp) -zeroconf" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdeedu-meta-4.8.3  USE="(-aqua)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/klipper-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug -prison" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kmenuedit-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdm-4.8.3  USE="consolekit handbook pam (-aqua) -debug -kerberos" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kcontrol-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kolourpaint-4.8.3  USE="handbook scanner (-aqua) -debug" 1,166 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/printer-applet-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua)" 37 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdeartwork-styles-4.8.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdeartwork-kscreensaver-4.8.3  USE="eigen kexiv2 opengl (-aqua) -debug -xscreensaver" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.8.3  USE="(-aqua)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/ktux-4.8.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kmahjongg-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kshisen-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/dolphin-4.8.3-r1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug -semantic-desktop -thumbnail" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdebase-runtime-meta-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -semantic-desktop" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdegames-meta-4.8.3  USE="opengl (-aqua) -python" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdetoys-meta-4.8.3  USE="(-aqua)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdeadmin-meta-4.8.3  USE="cups (-aqua)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdeartwork-meta-4.8.3  USE="(-aqua)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/nsplugins-4.8.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/konq-plugins-4.8.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug -tidy" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/gwenview-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug -kipi -semantic-desktop" 1,909 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdegraphics-meta-4.8.3  USE="scanner (-aqua)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/mplayerthumbs-4.8.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-meta-4.8.3  USE="mplayer (-aqua) -ffmpeg" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kinfocenter-4.8.3  USE="handbook opengl (-aqua) -debug -ieee1394" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/powerdevil-4.8.3  USE="pm-utils (-aqua) -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kremotecontrol-4.8.3  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 1,059 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdenetwork-meta-4.8.3  USE="(-aqua) -ppp" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdeutils-meta-4.8.3  USE="cups (-aqua) -floppy" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdebase-startkde-4.8.3  USE="wallpapers (-aqua)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.8.3  USE="wallpapers (-aqua)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kde-meta-4.8.3  USE="nls -accessibility (-aqua) -sdk -semantic-desktop" 0 kB 

```

Co teraz powinienem zrobić? dopisać wszystkie flagi, które są zaznaczone na czerwono do /etc/portage/make.conf? Próbowałem to robić, nic się nie zmienia przy kolejnej próbie emerge. Nie bardzo rozumiem jak to wszystko działa, mógłby mi to ktoś ładnie wytłumaczyć?

Jestem BARDZO początkującym użytkownikiem linuxa, prosiłbym raczej o łagodne i wyrozumiałe podejście do tematu, w końcu każdy kiedyś od czegoś zaczynał...  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam  :Smile: Last edited by KuteK on Tue Oct 09, 2012 4:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Crenshaw

1. To ze sda zmienia nazwe na hda to normalne (tzn. na sprzecie z SATA tego juz nie uswiadczysz)

2. rzuc okiem tutaj http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=2

3. te flagi ktore sa na czerwono sa aktywne wiec dopisanie ich nic nie daje, sproboj dopisac je z minusem z przodu - wtedy je wylaczysz

----------

## KuteK

Przeczytałem to kilka razy i ni cholery mi to nic nie mowi:/ btw. Przy instalacji wybrałem z listy profil KDE.

Przy emerge mam dla przykladu taką linijkę :  [ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kde-meta-4.8.3  USE="nls -accessibility (-aqua) -sdk -semantic-desktop" 0 kB 

co ona oznacza? że brakuje mi jakichś flag? co powinienem zrobić, żeby ten emerge przebiegł pomyślnie? 

Jestem totalnie zielony w tym temacie i powoli mnie zaczyna to irytować...  :Very Happy:  Także prosiłbym o wytłumaczenie tego całego systemu flag "jak krowie na miedzy"  :Smile: 

----------

## sebas86

Może ta wersja będzie dla Ciebie bardziej zrozumiała: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=2. Wersja polska może być lekko w tyle ale główne idee pozostały te same.

I teraz na Twoje pytanie odnośnie flag jestem w stanie odpowiedzieć tylko pytaniem: co chcesz osiągnąć? Flagi USE służą do włączania pewnych funkcji co wiąże się często z potrzebą zbudowania dodatkowych pakietów, które są niezbędne do dostarczenia tej funkcji. Część flag jest włączona w profilu, który wybrałeś podczas instalacji więc aby się czegoś pozbyć musisz flagę wyłączyć (poszukaj w dokumentacji info na temat zawartości pliku make.conf).

Odnośnie tego co wypluwa emerge najlepiej gdybyś zapoznał się z http://linuxreviews.org/man/emerge/ (lub w konsoli po prostu wpisz man emerge).

[ebuild N] - oznacza, że pakietu jest nowy (nie zainstalowany), potem masz nazwę pakiet, później zestaw flag USE, które można ustawić dla danego pakietu (minus oznacza, że flaga jest nieaktywna), na końcu jest informacja o tym jak dużo trzeba będzie zassać danych z serwera.

----------

## KuteK

Widziałem już obydwie wersje handbooka, jednak to nie o język chodzi, z angielskim nie mam problemów  :Smile:  Po prostu jakoś to do mnie nie dociera.

Co chce zrobić? Na początku chciałbym nauczyć się instalacji nowych programów/pakietów, krok po kroku dochodząc do bardziej zaawansowanych rzeczy  :Smile:  O ile emerge np gentoolkit nie robi problemów i po chwili mam wszystko gotowe do działania o tyle emerge kde-meta wyświetla jakieś 600 podobnych linijek z wypisanymi flagami i nic nie instaluje. I w tym momencie co powinienem zrobić? Rozumiem, że te czerwone to aktywne, a te niebieskie to wyłączone. Co teraz powinienem zrobić, żeby ten emerge zakończył się sukcesem?

Przypomne jeszcze problem z pierwszego posta - nadal nie mogę zmusić linuxa do pracy w innej rozdzielczości.

Pozdrawiam  :Smile: 

----------

## gexcite

Pokaż może wynik 

```
emerge -pv kde-meta
```

Pewnie coś blokuje

Co do rozdzielczości, to ja np. używam tej metody: *Quote:*   

> http://pierre.baudu.in/other/grub.vga.modes.html

 

Lubię widzieć co i jak się uruchamia.

----------

## lsdudi

imho  mieć gentoo i instalować -meta  to pomyłka ...

do działania kde wystaczy startkde,kwin +dodatki jakie chcesz uzywac konsole, kdm itd ... z flag handbooka mozna sobie darować oraz jesli nie potrzebujesz to daruj sobie semantic-desktop  (słaby masz komp do tego)

----------

## KuteK

@gexcite

Dodanie zastąpienie video=[...] poprzez vga=792 również nic nie daje, cały czas mam 640x480 (co jest troszkę męczące :/) 

nie mam pojęcia dlaczego się tak dzieje, jest możliwość podejrzenia gdzieś jakichś komunikatów które występują zaraz po włączeniu systemu? w /var/log/rc.log pierwszą linijką jest * setting system clock itd. więc dużo za daleko.

emerge -pv kde-meta wypluwa taki wynik:

```
650 linijek np

[ebuild N] kde-base/kde-meta-4.8.5 USE="nls semantic-desktop -accessibility (-aqua) -sdk" 0 kB

potem: 

Total: 650 packages (1 upgrade, 644 new, 1 in new slot, 4 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 1,347,799 kB

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

#required by dev-db/virtuoso-server-6.1.6, required by dev-libs/soprano-2.7.6[virtuoso], required by kde-base/nepomuk-4.8.5, required by kde-base/kdelibs-4.8.5[semantic-desktop], required by kde-base/kcmshell-4.8.5, required by kde-base/kdebase-runtime-meta-4.8.5, required by kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.8.5, required by kde-base/kde-meta-4.8.5, required by kde-meta (argument)

>=sys-libs/zlib-1.2.7 minizip
```

@lsdudi - może i pomyłka, zrobie sobie śmietnik to potem będę kombinował jak to posprzątać i też przy okazji się czegoś naucze...  :Very Happy:  ale fakt, spróbuje zrobić tak jak mówisz  :Smile:  btw. jeżeli zabawa z gentoo mi się spodoba, to powędruje do kompa którego używam na codzień - q6600@3.6,  4gb ram, gtx 460  :Smile: 

----------

## kris

Dodaj flagę minizip do zliba

```
echo ">=sys-libs/zlib-1.2.7 minizip" >> /etc/portage/package.use 
```

Co do rozdzielczości, to  grafikę skonfigurowałeś  i nie było żadnych błędów.

I  tutaj  trochę o flagach.

----------

## gexcite

Jak podpowiada kolega kris - musisz o opcjach kernela włączyć VESA (Listing 3.6: Włączanie VESA), wtedy powinna zacząć działać opcja vga=xxx z grub'a

Zależności można włączyć prawie automatycznie poleceniem:

emerge cośTam --autounmask-write

potem etc-update lib dispatch-conf

i jeszcze raz emerge cośTam ale już bez "--autounamsk-write"

----------

## KuteK

Ok, emerge już ruszył jakiś czas temu. Jestem w lekkim szoku, bo po 4 godzinach nie doszło nawet do 1/4 :/

Wszystkie potrzebne opcje włączyłem w kernelu jak kombinowałem właśnie przy tym wczoraj(i vga ani video=uvesafb nie działało nadal), zostaje jeszcze dograć sterowniki i może będzie działać.

Dziękuje serdecznie za pomoc!  :Smile:  Będę pewnie jeszcze nie raz o coś pytał, także proszę o nie zamykanie tematu, napisze również o wyniku mojej walki z rozdzielczością i z emergem kde  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## 187451

1) Jeżeli chcesz używać framebuffera to polecam ten krótki spis rzeczy które musisz zrobić:

http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/uvesafb/

Oczywiście wszystko jest w portage i nie trzeba nic ściągać z zewnątrz.

Zawsze się wzoruję na tym i zawsze działa.

2) Do edycji flag polecam program konsolowy ufed (uruchamiasz z sudo lub z roota). Czytelnie sobie strzałkami powłączasz co potrzebujesz i wszystkie flagi mają opis i programy do jakich się odnoszą. Dodatkowo formatuje Ci się łądnie sekcja USE w make.conf.

----------

## KuteK

Poradziłem sobie już chyba ze wszystkim, uvesafb działało przed instalacją sterowników nvidii, błędęm okazało się wkompilowywanie w jądro framebuffera nvidii. Z flagami również chyba już doszedłem do ładu i składu, piszę już w tym momencie z KDE  :Smile:  Coraz bardziej zaczyna mi się to podobać  :Smile:  Jedynym minusem na chwilę obecną jest to, że nie mam takiej kontroli nad tym gdzie co znajduje się na dysku, jest tu kilkadziesiąt folderów i panuje taki ogólny śmietnik ale idzie się przywyczaić  :Smile: 

----------

## Crenshaw

 *KuteK wrote:*   

> Poradziłem sobie już chyba ze wszystkim, uvesafb działało przed instalacją sterowników nvidii, błędęm okazało się wkompilowywanie w jądro framebuffera nvidii. Z flagami również chyba już doszedłem do ładu i składu, piszę już w tym momencie z KDE  Coraz bardziej zaczyna mi się to podobać  Jedynym minusem na chwilę obecną jest to, że nie mam takiej kontroli nad tym gdzie co znajduje się na dysku, jest tu kilkadziesiąt folderów i panuje taki ogólny śmietnik ale idzie się przywyczaić 

 

Ten smietnik to FHS:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard

----------

## 187451

Skoro już wszystko działa, to dopisz na początku tematu wątku (edytuj pierwszy post) słowo [SOLVED], pomoże to innym znaleźć działąjące rozwiązanie. I na przyszłość staraj się utrzymać jeden problem w wątku i najbardziej odpowiednio zatytułować wątek. W regulaminie jest opisana konwencja.

Pozdrawiam i powodzenia

Kuba

----------

## KuteK

Ok, już edytuje  :Smile:  Po prostu nie chciałem zakładać 10 wątków z problemami z osobna, wydawało mi się, że w ten sposób bardziej zaśmiece forum swoimi dosyć błahymi problemami. W tym momencie mam jeszcze problem z flashem, nie wiem czy zakładać nowy wątek czy pisać tutaj (w razie czego proszę moderatora o przeniesienie czy co będzie konieczne). 

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 1) www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.3.183.18

>>> Downloading 'http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/pdc/10.3.183.18/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz'

--2012-10-09 18:13:29--  http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/pdc/10.3.183.18/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz

Resolving fpdownload.macromedia.com... 2.21.18.70

Connecting to fpdownload.macromedia.com|2.21.18.70|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found

2012-10-09 18:13:29 ERROR 404: Not Found.

!!! Couldn't download 'adobe-flash-10.3.183.18.i386.tar.gz'. Aborting.

 * Fetch failed for 'www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.3.183.18', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.3.183.18/temp/build.log'

>>> Failed to emerge www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.3.183.18, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.3.183.18/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.3.183.18:

 * Fetch failed for 'www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.3.183.18', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.3.183.18/temp/build.log'

```

Oczywiście trafiłem na problem wtedy kiedy już wydawało mi się, że rozumiem dobrze temat instalacji pakietów w Gentoo  :Very Happy:  Musiałem zamaskować gałąź z flashem w wersji 11, ponieważ mój procesor nie obsługuje instrukcji SSE2. Przy emerge'u dostaje taki błąd, domyślam się, że nie może pobrać odpowiedniego pliku z linku powyżej bo go tam po prostu nie ma. Co zrobić w takiej sytuacji?

----------

## sebas86

Oczywiście pisać osobny wątek, teraz zaśmiecasz bo nie da się jakoś łatwo wyszukać rozwiązania.

----------

## KuteK

Ok więc moda proszę o usunięcie poprzedniego posta, już stawiam nowy wątek  :Smile: 

----------

## Jacekalex

 *KuteK wrote:*   

> Ok więc moda proszę o usunięcie poprzedniego posta, już stawiam nowy wątek 

 

Na tym forum sam możesz usuwać swoje posty, nikogo nie musisz prosić.

Dowód rzeczowy:

http://ompldr.org/vZnViZQ

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## KuteK

U mnie tego nie ma, widocznie jestem zbyt mało wtajemniczony  :Very Happy: 

----------

